# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Sự khác biệt giữa game và đời thực (Phần 2)

## tenten

Mặc dù các hãng phát triển vẫn luôn nỗ lực không ngừng nghỉ để làm cho trò chơi điện tử càng ngày càng trở nên thực tế hơn, ở thời điểm hiện tại khoảng cách giữa hai thế giới ảo và thực vẫn còn rất lớn. Tất nhiên điều đó không đồng nghĩa với việc chẳng ai cảm thấy game là hấp dẫn mà ngược lại, mục đích khi chúng ta đến với video game vốn cũng để tìm kiếm những thứ vô lý không hề tồn tại rồi. Hãy cùng xem một số ví dụ minh họa bằng tranh phía dưới đây.


Nguồn: Dorkly
*>> Khi những fan cuồng game tranh cãi*

----------

